# Keeping cool in your beesuit



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Here in Texas it is hot for about half the year. Some years hotter than others. While the bees seem to handle it just fine the beekeeper really sweats it out. 

Last season I tried a new approach. My 'HoneyMaker' suit has several large pockets so I slip a frozen cooler block (the blue refreezeable blocks for your cooler) into each pocket. When it really got hot last summer I slipped one inside my shirt against my chest (brrrrr). This made working in a full bee suit in 100 degree temps actually comfortable for about 25 minutes.

Save the replies about working half dressed with only a veil - we have AHB in the next county, even though my bees are gentle I'm not into taking a chance of a hive having been invaded.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Good idea! I'm going to give that a try next summer. I've thought about rigging up a solar powered fan but never got around to it. Your idea is much easier .


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I noticed last summer that just going without gloves made me more comfortable. Having some exposed skin where sweat can evaporate makes a difference. Working in the shade was also a big plus- my apiary is mostly in shade from about 3pm on. The bees are still active, and it's a lot more comfortable for me. If you're in full sun, it might be worthwhile setting up a beach umbrella, if it's not windy.

I'll have to keep that ice bag trick in mind.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My favorite for hot days, calm bees and light bee work is a Bugbaffler jacket and pants over a pair of shorts. Not sting proof, but very light and breezy. My favorite for hot days and heavy bee work is a Golden Bee Products suit. Pretty much stingproof and very breezy. Not light.


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

In Michigan it only gets to the upper 80s. Thats hot by my standards. Why is it that nobody came up with a veil style suit? All you need is a light frame resting on your shoulders to space out a light fabric. Most of the time I am in a vertical position anyway. Any sugestions?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

When the bees are really angry, they wait for me to bend over and get me in the places where my bee suit is tight against my skin - of course this happens more when its 95F with 80% humidity. I'm afraid with a "veil style" they would have a real sting fest.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Came close to heat exhaustion last year and had to lay down with the garden hose running over me. I was at the yard at my friend's house with no one home. I was thankful for the hose, but I'll have to be careful about working without anyone knowing. I'm not allergic, but other issues can come up that are life-threatening.

Do be careful
Waya


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

that reminds me of my days tearing up the street with a jack hammer. i remember a 112 degree day were i was putting ice in my hard hat and not even knowing it was there. making a long story even longer- the ice under your hat works good too.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would think a small camal pack would work under your bee suit. I use a camal pack filled with cold water when I ride and hike. I think this would be perfect for drinking while working the bees.

Michael: I have been meaning to ask you, I cant find the Golden Bee suit. I looked in two current back issues of BC and cant find it.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

this summer it was hot in Michigan i remember working hives in 90-95F wow thats hot. and yea no gloves and only a t-shirt makes a huge diferance but if you have any mean hives a t-shirt is not fun. regards Nick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Why is it that nobody came up with a veil style suit? 

They do.

The bugbaffler is just a light mesh suit. The Golden Bee Products is a three layer mesh suit. I've gotten one sting, ever, wearing the Golden Bee Products suit. I've gotten a few with the bug baffler.

You can go to www.bugbaffler.com to see their stuff. The Golden Bee Products suit is advertised in the bee journals all the time and you can search for contact info on here.


----------



## J.G.McClain (Jan 18, 2006)

Not to side track the discussion, but what properties of a fabric make it sting resistant?


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

In ohio I just stay out of the hives when it is too hot, which for me is about 90. But even at that, it can get uncomfortable. The frozen pack idea works, but I have found the key for good cooling is to get it on the right part of the body, which for me is the back of the neck, affixed with elastic strapping. There must just be a ton of blood flow through there (despite what my wife says) and this method seems to keep the whole body cool.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Not to side track the discussion, but what properties of a fabric make it sting resistant?

Thicker than the stinger.







I've been stung through leather gloves. But they have to work the stinger all the way through. Toughness is helpful for stingproofness, but they can work a stinger through sometimes.

That's the problem with the bugbaffler, it's thin mesh. When the mesh is away from your skin they can't reach you. When the mesh is tight against your skin it doesn't even slow them down.

The Golden Bee Products one is three layers of mesh with the middle one a thick one to provide enough space that the stinger won't reach through.

I've been stung through my jeans but only where they are tight agains my skin, like my knee or my thigh when squatting.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Breaks in the A/C truck cab help. Academy was selling gel filled head bands that are chilled and retained in ice box until use. One around head and one around neck help.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

For me on any hot day it's keeping a wet bandanna or similar cloth around the head, the wetter the better. Having a snowmelt river nearby helps a lot


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

I know what you mean Ben. Is eighty percent humidity even possible up here?

Hawk


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

They raise special spider goats in canada for bullet proof vests. The special protein comes from their milk gland (similar to a spider's silk sac). Perhaps we can design a sting proof suit from the same protein? This would be a genetically modified organism, so I know many people on this board would be highly against it.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone ever thought about some thing along the lines of a light weight base layer of clothes like distance runners and hikers use?
This stuff breaths very well and wicks the sweat away from you,plus most are light weight.May also add that extra distance between you and those stingers..
Have not tried it just thought about it..lol


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Three words. "Golden Bee Products". All your problems have already been solved.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

I went to the golden bee site. Beesuits would not come up. Maybe I did something wrong but all i could find was gloves and other assessories. ??


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

They don't have a web site. Just a phone number, and I am not sure of their situation since Katrina. Let us know when you talk to them.

Golden Bee Products
1-601-799-5660
4405 Lake Villa Dr.
Metairie, Lz. 70002

[ October 30, 2006, 02:40 PM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

BTW, the cooler pack I was referring to when I said I put one under my shirt is the 'cooler blanket' and 8x10 flexible arrangement sold to lay on top of your cooler contents. 

Thanks beemaninsa - I hadn't thought about throwing the gel bandanas in the freezer good idea.


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

I take a gallon jug of water with me every day in the summer. Hydration is the key. It stays in the truck, so between hives I always take a drink. The water, along with good bandana around the head makes it tolerable. Some of my bee yard locations have shade around the middle of the day. That helps too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

According to people recently contacting them they have been relocated since Katrina and this is their new phone number:

1-601-799-5660


----------



## TRC (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a busted thermostat so that I don't start sweating until about to pass out. Here's what keeps me alive on hot days.
http://mistymate.com/ 

On a real scorcher I mist my whole head, and sun heated parts of my clothes about every 5 minutes.

Note that there's a hat mouted model. The same idea should be adaptable to a veil hat.
Hard hat mister. 

The instructions for the portable systems say to let the pressure down and empty the bottle when not in use. Don't ignore that. The water must go acid under pressure or something. If you leave it pumped up, the rubber parts will rot in one season.

Someone mentioned an umbrella. Check this out.
Mist umbrella. 

Best,
Tom

[ February 05, 2006, 05:18 PM: Message edited by: TRC ]


----------



## divebee (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been using that brazilian beesuit, I think from glorybee..?? The material is a tight weave or something and the bees dont seem to sting through it, though it's not thicker than their stinger length. Still in Tx it's awful hot to wear in the summer. Now about the gloves, What's up with the darn ventillation mesh in some gloves just behind the cuff. The girls really tore me up pretty good today stinging me in that spot. I'm going to duct tape my gloves in that area. It's normally not an issue, but lots of bees buzzing now when opening a hive and 8-10 found the lucky spot (for them) in the gloves.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

I thought it was for a view of your watch. No? Actually, I wouldn't let a hive find that spot. If they're that actiev it's time to requeen.

Hawk


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I saved all winter and am ordering my Golden Bee today or tomorrow.

After all the testimonials and my propencity to SWEAT....... I need one. Not like, need.

Also Kelly sells blue sponge headbands that are absolutly fantastic!! Cheap and great. I now use them for nearly everything when its hot. Keeps the sweat out of your eyes and you just wring it out and back on it goes. And they are cheap!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I usually get really worked up and find myself breathing heavy, working way too fast, and just not enjoying it.
I have found that pacing myself, taking small breaks and just telling myself I'm making it seem like work. It should be fun.
That has helped mt stay cooler and somehow enjoy it much more. 

Plan on working the hives in the evening or morning. Its much more enjoyable.

Work from a beesuit, to a jacket. And them a jacket to a veil. Work the bees without the gloves till you get stung one time. You'll get to the point after several trips to the beeyard that you don't get stung. Then even if you do, its no big deal.

I think the biggest factor in staying cool in psychological.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I do not like being soaked in sweat and sweat running into my eyes either. I really pace myself and try to keep out of the heat as much as possible, this year we will have some dappled shade from the tree foliage to help with the heat. If it gets too hot I plop myself down on a strategically placed lawn chair or old metal glider arranged for comfort in the shade.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>If it gets too hot I plop myself down on a strategically placed lawn chair or old metal glider arranged for comfort in the shade.

Just right for a Power Nap, eh?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>You'll get to the point after several trips to the beeyard that you don't get stung. 

Yeah, it would be great to work the bees without protection. I do it a little, mostly with swarms and small nucs in the right conditions. It would also be nice to have the time to go slow and not antagonize them, not possible for me. So, I guess if wishes and buts were candy and nuts, bees wouldn't have stingers.


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

I have recorded at my home last year we got 105, the humidity was 98%,central Texas. I already sweat like a pig, I have never worn a bee suit, I'll probably have a heat stoke. I sure will utilize the ice packs.

Craig


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

So, I guess if wishes and buts were candy and nuts, bees wouldn't have stingers.


Good one Bill................ Learn something everyday...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Bullseye, I agree. Some beekeepers who have seen me work with no gloves and little protection are amazed when they stop by my place and see me in a bee suit and wearing gloves. I don't always have time to go slow and be cautious. I handle my stuff way more rough than when I am with someone elses equipment. For my bees, its, I have a job and I want it done.

There sure are alot of people with candy and nuts!


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

If you can get to your skin, a sprayer bottle of water cools you down really fast. 

Otherwise, I LIVE in those gel bandanas, only around the neck and tucked between my .....! You can make them really cheaply by sewing a tube 36" long x 2" wide leaving a few inches free on each end for tying. Fill with a tablespoon of hydrocrystals (garden center)and sew tube shut. Soak in water till the tube is expanded and fridge or not, they are wonderful. Make a bunch and you'll always have a cool one.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Mabe, maybe I'll have to try that.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Bruce, when you get your GBS, soak it down with water before you go out on a really hot day. The foam soaks up the water and holds it for a long time. It acts like a swamp cooler. Every little breeze will give you the chills especially in the shade. Don't say I didn't warn ya, you might have to give up the skivies and start with the long handles.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Whatever happened to those pith helmets with
the built-in solar panel and fan?

I don't wear that sort of veil, but it would
seem that beekeepers would have snapped those
up long ago. I recall seeing them in the
"Real Goods" catalog long before I kept bees.

I use only Sheriff B21 veils, like this
http://www.bjsherriff.co.uk/clothing.asp
I love 'em, but I have added some solid cloth
to the topmost portion to prevent sunburns
and skin cancer. Some people wear a baseball
cap, but the less I wear in the heat, the
happier I am. I'd rather take a dozen stings
in 3 hours than get over-heated.


----------

